# A late Agility brag about Beamer!



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yay!! Congratulations 

Lovely pictures of your handsome boy!


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Congratulations to you and Beamer!!!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Thanks very much! I have him entered at the end of October/beginning of November. Hoping we can make it as I start clinics mid-October. I just want to finish those Novice titles.


----------

